# Icelandic: like watching grass grow



## AatM

Sæl,

Hvernig segir maður í íslensku "like watching grass grow" í þessu samhegi: "Watching her attempt to navigate around the Web is like watching grass grow..."? (Ég hef skrifað í íslensku því að ég vil æfa mig - ég er viss að það eru margar villur - vilið þið gjörða svo vel að leiðrétta mig!)

Takk strákar!


----------



## Alxmrphi

Very good! The only (big) changes I think you need are_ viss *um *_a_ð, _ _*á *íslensku _and *gjöri*_*ð*__ svo vel_.
As for the expression, I haven't seen anything like the equivalent but I have seen _eins og a__ð horfa á málningu þorna _(like watching paint dry) which is pretty similar if not the exact same meaning. Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## AatM

Sounds perfect.  I've heard that in English too! Thanks!


----------



## sindridah

Eins og að horfa á gras vaxa ;D


----------



## AatM

So just like in English! But is it commonly said?


----------



## sindridah

No I've never heard it in a conversation, but I've heard "It's like watching a paint dry"


----------



## AatM

Ok, I'll stick to that one then


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

sindridah said:


> Eins og að horfa á gras vaxa ;D



Eins og að horfa á gras gróa. <-- Better this way because of the alliteration of _gr-_.


----------



## sindridah

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Eins og að horfa á gras gróa. <-- Better this way because of the alliteration of _gr-_.



Ýes indeed. "Ég heyri svo vel, ég heyri grasið gróa ;D Epískt


----------



## AatM

What does that mean there? "I have such good hearing that I hear the grass growing"? I'm probably completely wrong, please correct me!


----------



## Alxmrphi

AatM said:


> What does that mean there? "I have such good hearing that I hear the grass growing"? I'm probably completely wrong, please correct me!


I think you're exactly right.
Having such good hearing means you can even hear the grass growing.


----------



## sindridah

AatM said:


> What does that mean there? "I have such good hearing that I hear the grass growing"? I'm probably completely wrong, please correct me!


You're absolutely correct, It's from a famous Icelandic children song


----------



## Alxmrphi

sindridah said:


> You're absolutely correct, It's from a famous Icelandic children song


Hey . What is the title of the children's song?


----------



## AatM

Thanks to the two of you - both my knowledge of Icelandic idiom and my knowledge of Icelandic children's songs improved in a single thread! What more can you ask for really?


----------



## sindridah

"Ég heyri svo vel" I reckon Alex


----------

